# Πώς μεταφράζεται το "Τώρα πια" στα αγγλικά;



## nikolaou (Mar 6, 2014)

Το ερώτημα προέκυψε από αμερικανίδα φίλη της γυναίκας μου που μάθαινε ελληνικά (και για κάποιο λόγο ήθελε να καταλάβει τα λόγια στο τραγούδι του Πάριου με τον αντίστοιχο τίτλο) και το ξαναθυμήθηκα διαβάζοντας στην σ. 276 εδώ πως "In many cases πιά...can hardly be translated".

Το καλύτερο που μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ για το "Τώρα πια (είσαι ανάμνηση παλιά...)" ήταν "By now (you are an old memory...)".
Κάτι καλύτερο;

Ευχαριστίες εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2014)

...
Αν θέλεις να κρατάει και το μέτρο του «Τώρα πια» στο του Πάριου ώστε να τραγουδιέται στην ίδια μελωδία, θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *nowadays *που νομίζω ότι συνήθως υπονοεί και την αντιδιαστολή με το παρελθόν, η οποία πάντως είναι εμφανής και από τους υπόλοιπους στίχους.

Nowadays (nowadays 
you are a shadow in my home
a crack upon a wall, an old scar
Nowadays (nowadays)
you are the north wind's distant wail
a murmur in non-rhyming verses
...

Nowadays, you are a memory at best
a yellowed letter in a drawer
By now I've built a brand new nest 
A brand new love has taken over


----------



## pontios (Mar 7, 2014)

Αν ταιριάζει το ύφος, κτλ, .. ίσως και το "henceforth" (or maybe even "hereafter"/"hereinafter"?);
Henceforth you are but an old memory, etc...

"From now on" just came to me.


Dreamed last night of a time and place
Where from our troubles we had escaped
I held your hand and felt complete
As you turned and said to me
From now on
From now on...will be
you and me we will be
From now on
From now on...will be
You and me
you and me we will be


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2014)

Χθες σκεφτόμουν το nowadays του δαεμάνου, αλλά και το as of now/today.


----------



## nikolaou (Mar 7, 2014)

Οι απαντήσεις ξεπέρασαν τις προσδοκίες μου! :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

Τώρα το είδα αυτό (είναι μια μικρή ομάδα νήματα που δεν έχω δει ακόμα...). Θα πρότεινα εδώ το «after all this time». Αλλά σε πρώτη ευκαιρία θα κοιτάξω παρόμοιες χρήσεις τού _πια_, να δω αν ταιριάζει κάτι άλλο σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος χρήσεων.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2014)

Τούτο το νήμα μού δίνει μια καλή ευκαιρία να εξάρω την απόδοση «όχι πια δάκρυα» που επιλέχθηκε για το σλόγκαν «no more tears» της Johnson & Johnson.


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2014)

...*
anymore*

*1 :* any longer <I was not moving _anymore_ with my feet — Anaïs Nin>

*2 **:* at the present time *:* now <hardly a day passes without rain _anymore_>

*Usage Discussion of ANYMORE*

Although both _anymore_ and _any more_ are found in written use, in the 20th century _anymore_ is the more common styling. _Anymore_ is regularly used in negative <no one can be natural _anymore_ — May Sarton>, interrogative <do you read much _anymore_?>, and conditional <if you do that _anymore,_ I'll leave> contexts and in certain positive constructions <the Washingtonian is too sophisticated to believe _anymore_ in solutions — Russell Baker>. In many regions of the United States the use of _anymore_ in sense 2 is quite common in positive constructions, especially in speech <everybody's cool _anymore_ — Bill White> <every time we leave the house _anymore,_ I play a game called “Stump the Housebreaker” — Erma Bombeck>. The positive use appears to have been of Midland origin, but it is now reported to be widespread in all speech areas of the United States except New England.

Examples of ANYMORE


I never see them _anymore_.
<they don't sell that kind of sandwich _anymore_>
Synonyms now, currently, nowadays, presently, right now, today

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/anymore
*
anymore*

If you do not do something or something does not happen anymore, you have stopped doing it or it does not now happen:
_I don't do yoga anymore.

_http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/anymore


_Any more _is also an adverb and has the meaning of ‘no longer’ or ‘in the past but not now.’ In this meaning, we use it in end position:_We don’t go to Cornwall on holiday *any more. *_(We used to go in the past but not now.)
​_The cost of electricity is not cheap *any more.
*_
​Especially in American English, _any more_, as an adverb, can be written as one word, _anymore_:
_He doesn’t cycle *anymore.*_
​
“Any more or anymore ?” from English Grammar Today © Cambridge University Press.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/grammar/british-grammar/any-more-or-anymore


----------



## cougr (May 11, 2014)

nikolaou said:


> [...]Το καλύτερο που μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ για το "Τώρα πια (είσαι ανάμνηση παλιά...)" ήταν "By now (you are an old memory...)".
> Κάτι καλύτερο;



Now, alas, you are (but) a distant/an old memory.


----------

